# Blue Scribes of Tzeentch - Official base size? Model ideas?



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm wondering if there's an official (fantasy) base size for the Blue Scribes of Tzeentch? I was going to use a 40mm base for him (Despite the fact that the platform is 5-6" in diameter). Would I be better off going to 50mm? Maybe even 25mm considering the other heroes?

I also still need modelling ideas. I know what my first scribe will be (The new Herald of Tzeentch from the Battalion) but I need a second. Or should I scrap that and go for the two blue horrors?

Finally, I need tzeentchian/chaos symbols for writing. I've got a ring which is about 1" thick and sits around an upside-down flying base with about 1.5cm between the ring and base. (I'll get a picture up soon). On the ring, I want some symbols written/etched/raised out of the material.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Id use the heralds base, which is 50mm.

Im working on a model of him, and will be buying another herald for the disc (and to run a herald on foot) and using two of the old metal Horrors for the scribes, since they are smaller and blue horrors are meant to be smaller. Make sure they have some scrolls/books and the like too.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'll be making those out of green stuff. Thanks! My problem now if where to get a 50mm base.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll post my version of the Scribes in the gallery soon for you.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks. I've just finished the modelling part of the outer disc; it's heavily based on the Storm of Magic spinner.










































































The last two pictures were the biggest pains in the arse to do; I'm not completely happy with all of the symbols but I think they'll look a lot better when painted.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

And here it is painted.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks good! Very effective.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

That's a pretty awesome idea, looks immense.

As for the base size: you can use either a 40 or 50mm base... there is no model and therefore no set base.
Depending on how you use him I would use different bases- if he flies about by himself go for 50mm, if he hides in units all game use 50mm... if he flies around a bit but occasionally joins units use 40mm. Reason for that is that 50mm will rank up so he joins inside the unit, 40mm wont rank up so he just sits in base contact next to the unit... which saves a lot of time moving models back and forth (which would annoy me).


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

Great disk idea! k: I posted a picture of my Blue Scribes in the Gallery, if you are interested.










I fear that my Disk is a bit too big...


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the arms coming out of the disc. It looks awesome!

I need suggestions; should I use two horrors or should I look into other models as the scribes?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

a friend of mine used the inquisitorial retinue models (such as the book with legs)... but I can't find them on the GW website (not that I have much of an idea what they would be called).

Edit- found them:
Familiars:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1200013&prodId=prod1300000


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

It looks like a fun little feature to have on the disc. Thanks.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I would use two horrors, myself. Maybe the old versions since they're smaller (like was said earlier in the thread).


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah, I've already found a website that sells the old horrors for £10 a box (of 5) and I'll be grabbing some of those next month. Right now I need;

The Horrors - £10
Kairos Fateweaver - £36 (Although on eBay there's an incredibly badly painted one at about £5 right now - Please don't bid war me!)
The Masque of Slaanesh - £8

At £40 a month, my budget's pretty tight. I also need to look at buying more paints; I'm out of yellow, badab black and my friend as stolen my Dheneb Stone!


----------

